# Smoke Salmon Newbie



## wizardvz (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi everyone. New at this and love smoked fish. I’d like to make smoked salmon but not sure of some things. I have a MES30 so wondering how high in the box should the fish be at (which level of the 6 grates to use)?
Should I use a rub or what, Water in pan or not, And best wood?
Thanks so much for any and all the help I get. This is gonna be great!!!


----------



## ol smoky (Dec 12, 2017)

bearcarver has a detailed post from start to finish on how to smoke salmon and he uses a mes smoker too. Try and search for it or maybe someone will post the link


----------



## ol smoky (Dec 12, 2017)

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index....mon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview.91264/


----------



## JZ_Focus (Dec 12, 2017)

Ol smoky beat me to it, but Bearcarver has some of the best step by step directions.


----------



## murraysmokin (Dec 12, 2017)

wizardvz said:


> Hi everyone. New at this and love smoked fish. I’d like to make smoked salmon but not sure of some things. I have a MES30 so wondering how high in the box should the fish be at (which level of the 6 grates to use)?
> Should I use a rub or what, Water in pan or not, And best wood?
> Thanks so much for any and all the help I get. This is gonna be great!!!



This is my go to I have gotten great results from this process.

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/mr-ts-smoked-salmon-from-go-to-show-w-q-view.122931/


----------

